# flat & polish after full respray



## rav (Apr 11, 2010)

hey, this is my first post, im a total newbie when it comes to detailing..
just had a full respray on my golf mk5, and really want to make sure i take care of the paint so this site is a god send!

the paint is a BMW colour, a black that turns red under bright light..










problem i'm having is that after the respray, the guy at the bodyshop has done a flat and polish to get rid of any orange peel..

but, since the flat and polish, the red colour isnt coming through as much, its no where near as bright as before, its just black!

can this be fixed? the area's that havnt been flat & polished, such as door shuts and numberplate recess are still shining red under light, but i want the rest of the car to be like this too!

surely a flat and polish shouldnt change the colour of the car?
is it a case of the paint not being polished back up enough?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Might be red pearl added to the clearcoat on the top so flatting this back has gotten rid of some of the red. If Im right I think you need to be asking for another respray on the house!


----------



## rav (Apr 11, 2010)

no, nothing was added to the clear coat, its just a standard clear coat, all the colour comes from the base coat..


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

rav said:


> no, nothing was added to the clear coat, its just a standard clear coat, all the colour comes from the base coat..


Phew! No idea then! :lol:


----------



## rav (Apr 11, 2010)

can anybody else shed any light on this for me please?

is it just a case of the clear coat not being polished back up enough?

surely a flat and polish shouldnt change the colour/properties of the paint, other than get rid of orange peel and other blemishes?


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

IF... it wasn't polished out fully then it would dull the paint finish.

I've seen many bodyshops do a quick pass with 3M FCP (on a dirty, manky pad), then go over it with AS Mirror Image.

AS Mirror image is extremely filler heavy, and masks anything left.

Do IPA wipedown first to see what the true state of the paint is.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

In my newbie opinion it sounds like the clear coat needs polishing up, don’t get too worried just yet. Give it an hour or two for people to get home and check in on the site and I’m sure you will get plenty of help. Perhaps someone nearby could even help you with polishing a test patch to see exactly what the problem is and what the remedy is.

Sounds like an interesting colour, be sure to put up some pictures for us to see :thumb:


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds about right for a bodyshop rush job to me. As said above, FCP or mroe likely G3 on a knackered old mop at full blast speed and no refining is common and will cause exactly the type of hazing on the clear you are talking about.

Any type of 'effect' paint will be ruined by it, be it metallic, pearlescent, tri-coat, candy, whatever. Mine is pearlescent and looked like hell when it came out of the bodyshop following the above procedure. Only took 1 pass of M205 to make it glow nicely.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

agree with above, sounds like the paint/clear coat is still dull.... Should just need polishing up again with a machine........... any local pro detailer should be able to help you out


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

BTW: where are you based?


----------



## rav (Apr 11, 2010)

phew, thats what i wanted to hear, as it sounds like its simply a case of just polishing it back up..

i cant say it was a rushed job, as the car was in the shop for 3 months! there was alot of welding and metal work involved, and it was a private job/off the books kind of thing..

but yeh, i think i may have rushed him towards the end though, kept pressuring him to get it finished!

im located in slough/west lon btw..


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Call me or mail me if you need a quote.

You may be relieved, but it may take alot of work to get the car looking pristine.


----------



## rav (Apr 11, 2010)

ok mate,

its just a relief knowing it can be sorted.

this was the minor problem though! lol.. :lol:

i've got another major problem with the paint actually, so it looks like its going back to the bodyshop for correcting, as i dont think detailing will sort it.. might post another thread up later with pics..


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

hey buddy nice colour!!!!!!!!!


by the looks of it it wil be a black base with red xirralics over it as a mid coat then clear 

1. you should be able to bring it back to a deep lush colour with a lot of polishing and refining 

2. if not tell them your not happy with it and get them to flatten the clear re apply more xirralics and re clear then flatten and polish 

should look :argie:


tommy


----------

